# Relatively new vaper



## Rafique (5/1/15)

Hi Guys,

Im relatively new to vaping. I have most of the Kanger series tanks and recently purchased a nautilus mini.

I must say the mini I purchased suck big time in everyway and im not sure what else to do. I get burn throat hits after the first day of using the coil. I changed the coils twice and have not had much success.

I mainly use my kangertech mega and the air draw and vapour production is way more than the nautilus. Im sure the nautilus mini I purchased is original as I bought it from Vape king northcliff.

Any Ideas, I have run many types of E Juice all 12mg and 50/50 PG/VG.

The Kanger just beats it in every way, I'd really like to experience what everyone else does on these mini's.


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im relatively new to vaping. I have most of the Kanger series tanks and recently purchased a nautilus mini.
> 
> ...



Hi @Rafique 
its very strange what you are experiencing. Have you tried adding a 2 or 3 drops of juice into the new coil and also allow the newly filled tank to stand for a short while to allow the juice to seep into the coils?

this is about the only thing i can think of other than a dud set of coils.


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> Hi @Rafique
> its very strange what you are experiencing. Have you tried adding a 2 or 3 drops of juice into the new coil and also allow the newly filled tank to stand for a short while to allow the juice to seep into the coils?
> 
> this is about the only thing i can think of other than a dud set of coils.




Hi Marzuq

I have tried everything even dry burning just to see if it would help. The draw is much tighter even on the largest air whole compared to the Kanger mega. 

What also tends to happen is that if I leave the tank to sit for about an hour after I vaped it earlier its very strong and really burns the throat through all Watts. 

I use an Istick with the tank


----------



## BhavZ (5/1/15)

Is it a dry hit burn or throat hit burn? 

The flavour and throat hit in nautilus mini coils are more pronounced so could mean that you need to drop your nic level in the nautilus mini.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/15)

thats very strange. Maybe take it back to the vapeking store and ask them to check it out and assist you in store. Those are very friendly guys and im sure they will be more than happy to help you come to the bootom of the burning taste.

As for the draw. that is a limitation of the tank itself, the only way to get and airier draw is to drill the holes bigger.


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

BhavZ said:


> Is it a dry hit burn or throat hit burn?
> 
> The flavour and throat hit in nautilus mini coils are more pronounced so could mean that you need to drop your nic level in the nautilus mini.




Could you tell me whats the difference, I thought those 2 were the same. Its like I get no flavour and it burns my throat. I dont taste the coil or anything its just very strong. with no flavour so im not sure what that is


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

Thanks I spoke to them and will go pass later for them to have a look, I dont mind purchasing more coils but dont wana do that if im gona have the same problem. 

will post my verdict after visiting them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (5/1/15)

Hi there,

Its very important to know and the person who sold you this should have explained unless you bought it online.

When you use new coils you must prime the coil with juice otherwise it will taste burnt the whole time.

There 2 ways you can do this:

1) Drip juice into the coil and blow through it
2) once you insert your juice leave it for 20+ min and wait before you take a few pulls on the smallest air whole.

Hope this helps as the mini is a very goood atty!


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

@paulph201, Thanks 

I bought it from Vapeking and they said I could bring it for them to have a look later. i have primed it in the way mentioned. maybe im doing it wrong.

will go get new coils later and try, does the priming have to take place after every new coil or after every refill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (5/1/15)

Hi Rafique

I have a similar setup... I have 2 Nautilus Minis, as well as the Kangertech Mega, and various Kangertech minis for flavour tasters.

To be honest I get a metallic taste to my mega, and the flavours are more subtle, and the vapour is "ok". I did swop my coil to 1.6 which did the trick, and then later to 0.8 which for some reason burns many of my liquids, regardless of wattage.

Now my 2 Nautilus Minis... The one gurgled and splattered the whole time, though this seems to have sorted itself out after a while. The other one I got from another supplier, months later. Perfect. Since then I have swapped coils, the 1.8 works best for me. I have noticed that these VV sticks are not too crazy with these Nautilus Minis... I find that the sticks just cannot power these devices. You have to push the voltage up too far to get to the proper temperature in the 10 seconds it allows you, but it exceeds this temperature so much so quickly there after that you either get some vape, or you give your lungs 3rd degree burns.

I very quickly upped to an iStick, amazing difference for only R600, and then a Hana 30w. Dreams.... 

Almost everyone has a Nautilus Mini, try theirs on your setup? And then also try yours in their setup.

There has been various reports that say some of the Minis are botched, or faulty coils and so, but try another setup first, assuming of course you have an authentic Aspire?


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

Hi Krayfish404,

I found with the gurgling if you take the mini to the max around 15w and and just take a 3 second draw it should burn that gurgling away.

Istick not a badmod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (5/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Hi Krayfish404,
> 
> I found with the gurgling if you take the mini to the max around 15w and and just take a 3 second draw it should burn that gurgling away.
> 
> Istick not a badmod



To be honest my first coil was a dud. VapeMob assembled the whole thing for me as I was a complete n00b when I walked in there first time, it gurled out of the box. The rest also did but not that much. I am a lung hitter so the 3 second drag will never work  Still trying the mouth hits but just cannot do it. Seems I sucked the life out of Stuyvesant to long...

But swapping to a proper mod sorted out all my problems. Stable wattage, and it gets to the proper temperature perfectly.

There is a recent post on this site around the gurling problems on a Nautilius. Here it is, good read: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/erm-aspire-nautilus-not-all-its-cracked-up-to-be.4427/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

KrayFish404 said:


> To be honest my first coil was a dud. VapeMob assembled the whole thing for me as I was a complete n00b when I walked in there first time, it gurled out of the box. The rest also did but not that much. I am a lung hitter so the 3 second drag will never work  Still trying the mouth hits but just cannot do it. Seems I sucked the life out of Stuyvesant to long...
> 
> But swapping to a proper mod sorted out all my problems. Stable wattage, and it gets to the proper temperature perfectly.
> 
> There is a recent post on this site around the gurling problems on a Nautilius. Here it is, good read: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/erm-aspire-nautilus-not-all-its-cracked-up-to-be.4427/




Update, Just switched in a new coil from Vapking.

and Im vaping like a Boss lol, Lets see how long the coils last vaping at 4.0V

Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (5/1/15)

@Rafique 
Try this.

Fill the tank with the ejuice desired.
Then put your finger on the air hole, take a few draws till you feel a slight gurgle without pressing the fire button.
Then let it stand for about 1-3 mins to settle. 
Then put it on the smallest airhole and take a few puffs.
I thought the same thing when i purchased my nautilus, but then i googled why it was like that... giving me a burnt taste.
But then i watched a YouTube vid and showed me this technique.
After that i have never ever had an issue with the nautilus.

P.S make sure the juices you have are not too high in VG as the nautilus coils weren't designed for high VG juices, also try lowering the nicotine content as this will give your lungs a burning sensation.

Hope this helps and you come right, as the Nauti mini is a great tank!


----------



## KrayFish404 (5/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Update, Just switched in a new coil from Vapking.
> 
> and Im vaping like a Boss lol, Lets see how long the coils last vaping at 4.0V
> 
> Thanks everyone


If I may ask what mod are you using?


----------



## John (5/1/15)

For what its worth, a mate of mine from work also has a nautilus and it leaks and gurgles constantly. He still uses it as his primary though, I cant imagine why. My protank 2 is prone to leaking and gurgling and it annoys me to such an extent that I stopped using it entirely. Glad yours is working nicely now @Rafique


----------



## Richio (5/1/15)

Sorry for the derail, just curious to know from the guys using the istick & NAMini, do you pull straight into the throat or into the mouth? Reason being when I pull straight into the throat, I get a burnt metal taste.


----------



## KrayFish404 (5/1/15)

John said:


> For what its worth, a mate of mine from work also has a nautilus and it leaks and gurgles constantly. He still uses it as his primary though, I cant imagine why. My protank 2 is prone to leaking and gurgling and it annoys me to such an extent that I stopped using it entirely. Glad yours is working nicely now @Rafique



Well everyone is raving on about how tasty the Mini is... So much concentrated flavour. Well if you think about it... Gurling, splattering - that means tiny droplets of vape directly on your tongue. And of course the increase of flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (5/1/15)

Richio said:


> Sorry for the derail, just curious to know from the guys using the istick & NAMini, do you pull straight into the throat or into the mouth? Reason being when I pull straight into the throat, I get a burnt metal taste.


I pull straight into the lungs with all my tanks, on the iStick and Hana. I only really get a weird aluminium taste on my KT Aero. And lately the burn with the .8ohm coils inside. The Nautilus Mini only burns me if I give it too much wattage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (5/1/15)

I got rid of my Nautilus because of dry hits, multiple coils burnt out over two days. What a piece of crap.


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

Thanks Achmat88, seems to be hundreds now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

only the Istick if that is a mod


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

Sprint, Earlier I wouldve agreed with you cause Kanger has always been my favourite.

Aspire does have more taste and mine doesnt leak at all compare to my Kangers


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

I was a smoker, well currently trying to quit so I think I take lung hits but I take them on low V maybe 3.2 to 3.6. has a decent vape with the mini


----------



## stevie g (5/1/15)

I also found that when it worked it was much better than kanger tanks. I would have loved it if it worked but it just never really did. Bought a IPV@ v2 and Orchid v3 so I'm happy now.


----------



## KrayFish404 (5/1/15)

Sprint said:


> I got rid of my Nautilus because of dry hits, multiple coils burnt out over two days. What a piece of crap.


Odd that we get so many either positive, or completely negative comments on the mini. I can only imagine a lot of duds is in the circulation. My two from diff suppliers performs entirely different to each other. I must be lucky however as mine is quite ok, much better than the KT Mega. But compared to my Atlantis or my other drippers... Ha ha


----------



## stevie g (5/1/15)

Just to clarify it was the full size nautilus, last I heard they didn't have a problem with the minis.


----------



## Achmat89 (5/1/15)

Thats why you put the mini's coil in the normal one @Sprint. Smokes the same as the mini if not better


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

can u upload a pic, how do you find your current setup


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

So what do you guys suggest would be the next upgrade in terms of tanks. I was about to buy the atlantis but dont think im ready for sub ohming


----------



## Achmat89 (5/1/15)

The BVC is a much better coil than the BDC, and thankfully Aspire made them fit into the normal nautilus. I dont have a pic of it as i sold it, but theres no difference to the eye. Just the taste and vapour production you will notice and feel @Rafique 
Depends on you want out of a tank... way things are going now is sub ohm... keep the nauti mini its great, until you ready for the next step


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

cool man, I look at the other thread thats " what do you have in your hand right now and man" there are some hectic nice looking stuff guys got here.

Funny I never ever see anyone vaping anyway besides when I go to my suppliers


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/1/15)

@Rafique, on the iStick you can switch between voltage mode and wattage mode by pressing the fire button 3 times in quick succession.

I prefer the Wattage (power) mode, as it would give roughly the same flavor profile across multiple tanks with different resistances. On mine I set it at 5.5 to 6 Watts on the Nautilus mini, which equates to about 8-9 watts on other devices. With 50/50 juices that should not burn and lasts me for 2 to 3 weeks without problems. Darker and sweeter juices does burn & gunk up quicker than that. Higher VG juices also tend to taste burnt & gunk the coil quicker if you chain vape for longer periods, like me stuck in traffic every day. Bombies' 'nana cream is one culprit in this regard - nothing wrong with the juice though, it's just that competing with a steam train in traffic reduces the amount of swearing I can do in a trip.
I have vaped it over 15 W on the iStick (~15.9 max at 1.9 ohms) without burning, but I prefer to stick to the lower settings with my juices. Fruitier / sweetish flavors come through better and it doesn't guzzle juice like a V8 at the lower settings.

@Sprint, stay away from the BDC (dual) coils on the Nautilus. They are really crap and not worth the effort. Dry hits & burnt taste is the norm, even if you don't chain vape. As @Achmat88 suggested, rather use the BVC coils as they fit both the standard and the mini Nautilus.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (5/1/15)

Rafique said:


> So what do you guys suggest would be the next upgrade in terms of tanks. I was about to buy the atlantis but dont think im ready for sub ohming



If you are up for it...you may want to consider going for an RTA (where you build your own coils). For this I would recommend the Lemo (which is available locally for around R500 from various vendors). This device comes with a pre-built and installed coil and you can use it out of the box. You also get some wire and cotton (for wicking) in the box for rebuilding, and a youtube search (or asking here) will get you coiling faster than you can screw in a new commercial coil (well maybe not, but it's fast ). 

In terms of vape quality...this is the way to go IMHO. So much nicer than any commercial coils out there.

And the iStick is a perfect companion for the Lemo...I personally ran that for about a month or two and it was fantastic.


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

Kuhlkatz, Thanks man.

I often change between wattage and volts for no reason. I dont know whats the difference as which ever I increase both go up. Im now running it on 3.0v and not bad hey normally im on around 4.8v to get a nice throat hit but the new coil seems to be awesome running at 1.6 ohms.


----------



## free3dom (5/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Kuhlkatz, Thanks man.
> 
> I often change between wattage and volts for no reason. I dont know whats the difference as which ever I increase both go up. Im now running it on 3.0v and not bad hey normally im on around 4.8v to get a nice throat hit but the new coil seems to be awesome running at 1.6 ohms.



Wattage just makes it easier to find your "sweet spot" for various flavours. Setting a constant wattage (~12 to 14 on the mAn seems popular) and the device will adjust the voltage to match - but the wattage determines the heat of the coil and hence affects the flavour. Different flavours do better/worse at different wattage.


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

il check it out now Free3dom thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (5/1/15)

Rafique said:


> il check it out now Free3dom thanks.



I was just looking for the link to a video for rebuilding that device (found it). If you have time, check it out and you'll see how easy it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (5/1/15)

Here ya go @Rafique


----------



## stevie g (5/1/15)

notice my battery door mod, Prestik. Works really well


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

Looks cool man, is that tank an RTA


----------



## stevie g (5/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Looks cool man, is that tank an RTA


Indeed it is, Orchid clone V3. Had initial trouble with leaking, got so frustrated I wanted to sell it. Then one day it just clicked and I can rebuild it effortlessly everytime with zero leaking. 

Was a long journey to get to the point where building coils and leak free builds is a cinch.


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

I think il start with RTA later in the year, wana enjoy the mini first.

Im gona go with Free3dom's suggestion of the Lemo tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (5/1/15)

Rafique said:


> I think il start with RTA later in the year, wana enjoy the mini first.
> 
> Im gona go with Free3dom's suggestion of the Lemo tank



Wise choice  
The Lemo does not leak - I've had it for about 2 months now and no leaks yet 

But enjoy the mini for as long as you can...once you start rebuilding, you'll never look at a clearomizer the same again


----------



## Rafique (5/1/15)

quick question, for some reason I have to prime the mini every time if it stands for more than 30 mins. is this normal ?


----------



## Robert Howes (5/1/15)

No Thats not normal, could have a blockage somewhere


----------



## stevie g (5/1/15)

Rafique said:


> quick question, for some reason I have to prime the mini every time if it stands for more than 30 mins. is this normal ?


Exactly my experience to the flippen T.


----------

